# Office 365 >  > [SOLVED] Formula for today's date as year month day

## Jahzeal

Hi guys

Im trying to create some customer URNs using a formula that will give me the year, month, day and row number (first row as 001)

I want to add in front of that text like CID.  The result would be something like CID20131019001

It would also automatically update based on today's date.  Can anyone help?

Thanks in advance

----------


## mehmetcik

```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## martindwilson

or shorter
="cid"&TEXT(TODAY(),"yyyymmdd")&TEXT(ROW(),"000")

----------


## Jahzeal

Many thanks for your help guys!  :Smilie:

----------

